# Morgan is with JOY is heaven



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We gave he back to God this morning. We are all in a bit of a shock here still. I have got to take care of Erin now. I will write more when I can,


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you and your family, run free Morgan, no more pain.....I have so enjoyed follow all your stories on Morgan. She is indeed a very special girl, and will be sorely missed by all. I laughed and cried right along with you, and feel I have come to know you. If all dogs were so loved, the world would be a better place. My thoughts are with you........


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh No! I am so sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just saw this, i am so sorry, this is a sad day, two beautifull dogs, one gone, the other may be leaving, so sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my god....I am so sorry!!!! Too many tears today.....

RIP beautiful Morgan.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This brought tears to my eyes just looking at the thread title. I am so very sorry for the loss of Morgan. May she rest in peace and play with Joy in Heaven. Take care of yourself and give Erin a big hug.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweetheart. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and Erin.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I started crying when I saw the title. I am so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Morgan.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I just noticed this post in the top 10 latest news. I am so sorry for your loss. JOY and Morgan are now together again. Go give Erin a big hug and a kiss.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read of Morgan's passing. She was such a beautiful girl. Many hugs for you and your family during this difficult time. Please give Erin extra hugs from all of us tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no - I am so very sorry! Sending cyber hugs for you and Erin.

Run softly at the Bridge, beautiful Morgan


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh no...I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet pretty girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Susan Marie, I am so, so sorry. You did so much to help Morgan. I'm so sorry she didn't get to enjoy your love for much longer. You have been through so much, with losing Joy and now Morgan. The girls are together again, happy and free of pain. I can't believe I'm reading this terrible news. What a sad, sad day.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh SM, I am tearing up over here. My condolences on the loss of Morgan....so soon after losing JOY. Sending you and Erin many, many, many hugs and strength.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are suffering another loss...and so soon. You have lots of people thinking about you during this tough time


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry Susan Marie. I don't know what else to say right now. A really tough time for a few of us here. Godspeed sweet Morgan.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about Morgan, Rest in Peace sweet one.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no......I am so sorry for your loss of Morgan. I've not been on the forum much lately and this news shocked me and saddened me so much. My apologies for not keeping up with her...I hope she is having a wonderful reunion with Joy right now.

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my I am so sorry for your loss of Morgan you have been through so much together,run free sweet girl and play at the bridge with Joy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope that Erin can give you some comfort.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no! I am so sorry...Run free, sweet Morgan...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Morgan.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run pain free - play hard and sleep softly sweet Morgan.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Two losses, so close together. I am so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear of Morgan's passing, we are thinking of you.
RIP Morgan


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh man Susan-Marie, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Morgan. It's been a really rough few months for you guys, what with losing JOY so recently as well. This is surely a great blow and is affecting you greatly. Know she was blessed to have you in her life as her mum and advocate. I am confident that she is with JOY now, running and finding dress-up clothes to share together!

This is without doubt the most difficult day I have had since joining this forum. All day I have been an emotional wreck, and was obviously so saddened to read this thread.

Hold Erin extra tight and tell her not to be frightened...her sisters are now without pain and are running free at the bridge.

Godspeed to sweet Morgan. 

Kim xx


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Morgan. Wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,
I am so sorry. Sitting here crying so hard for your loss. When we talked on the phone that time it was about so much but about our special pups and their common bond of their seizures. I know that she was met by our pups JOY and Beau and now running around with no worries of ever having another seizure. Please give Erin a big hug and kiss from me. My heart hurts so bad for you friend. If you need to talk I am here for you. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. 

You gave Morgan a good life....a life she would not have had without you. Remember that always.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! How very painful....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. May she run pain free at the bridge now.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too was one that followed your thread about Morgan and could see how devoted you were too her. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been sitting with Selka all day, I didn't see this till now. Oh Susan Marie, I am so very sorry. There are no words for this incredible loss and pain I know.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....RIP sweet Morgan


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry. There are no words...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I am so very sorry-beautiful Morgan.

I will never FORGET her story and what a VERY SPECIAL GIRL she is!

You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Morgan's passing. I bet JOY was waiting at the bridge with a wagging tail as Morgan crossed over. I know you've had a hard time losing JOY recently, it's just not fair that you have to go through it all over again. We are all grieving along with you, and please give Erin a big huge hug and kiss from me and hold her close tonight. 

Keeping you and your pups in my thoughts tonight. *HUGS*


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry. Be healed, Morgan, and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

WHat??? Oh my I am so sorry...so much loss in such a short time. I am just so sorry, my heart aches for you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you. Losing our darlings is never easy, but you've had more than your share of heartbreak lately.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet pretty girl.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Precious Ones.....


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I just saw this thread. I am so sorry for your loss. Hug Erin tightly for us.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Morgan. You have shared such kindness with me and Beau for which I thank you. I shall look for Morgan's new star in the sky tonight.
Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, Susan Marie, I cannot express how I feel at this moment. I can't believe you guys are having to endure another loss so soon after JOY. I am so sorry. JOY and Morgan were so incredibly fortunate to have you for a Mom. If there is anything I can do, please let me know. I'll be praying you guys. Please give Erin a hug.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm one of the many will miss dear Morgan...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I am SO VERY SORRY! 

Joy and Snobear will be greeting Morgan at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry I missed this yesterday. May Morgan rest in peace.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sending good thoughts to you, Susan Marie, during this time of overwhelming grief.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry! RIP Morgan.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful princess!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up in honor of Morgan.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Morgan's passing on to the Bridge. Below is a webpage that I have found comfort in at times such as these, I hope you and yours can do the same.

THE STAR


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Bumping up in Honor of Morgan..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I am without words to express my sorrow
Play Hard Sweet Morgan ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

sharlin said:


> I am without words to express my sorrow
> Play Hard Sweet Morgan ~ Godspeed & Love


Morgan looks like an Angel Princess, just perfect.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. xoxo


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

sharlin said:


> I am without words to express my sorrow
> Play Hard Sweet Morgan ~ Godspeed & Love


 
It's impossible not to smile looking at this beautiful photo of Princess Morgan. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Bumping up in Honor of Princess Morgan.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Two beautiful souls lost in such a short period of time. How heavy your heart must be. In our thoughts, our pets just don't live long enough, but in gods design, they live just long enough. Although your heart may be heavy with pain and grief, please find peece in your mind knowing they are at peece at the bridge awaiting your arrival to continue on and be with our lord. I don't know you, but if I were near you, I'd give you a well deserved hug.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It is so hard to give them up.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Morgan, I know that she will have found JOY and that they are running - free spirits once again

I hope that your memories of them both together with Erin's love will help you through this difficult time

Run Free Morgan and sleep softly


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I have a such a hard time coming here and seeing all these new posts makes it even harder. Godspeed beautiful Morgan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Godspeed, Sweet Morgan.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep thinking of You adn Erin and hope we can hear more soon. Know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,

I have been thinking of you and Erin. Hoping you are doing ok after this loss of your sweet girl. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry! Too much sadness and grief this week. Too much...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I just saw this now -- I am so so sorry for your loss. The princess picture was too beautiful for words. I followed her story through your thread, and she was truly a special angel. You gave her so much love and happiness, and I'm sure she gave it back to you ten-fold. Take care of sweet Erin and yourself.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope you, your family and Erin are doing as well as can be expected. So much loss in such a short time must be so so so difficult. Sending my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

so Sad... Rest in Peace sweet girl


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Also thinking of you and sweet Erin....I hope you two are ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Praying you and Erin are doing well.
I am SO SORRY about Joy and Morgan.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the passing of Morgan. I like all the others loved hearing about her here. Prayers going out to you and your family. She indeed was a very special dog...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Morgan's passing. My heart breaks for you and Erin. Wishing you peace and strength at this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up in honor of Morgan.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Susan Marie,
I think about you every day. Morgan was such a beautiful girl and I will miss your posts about her. I keep you guys and Erin in my prayers at night. Hang in there girl and know that we love and care about you.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh no...not another heartbreak...I'm so sorry for Morgan's loss.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------

